# aleksandar pavlovic



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i hear he is really good and could be the best offensive player in the draft...i have no first hand info...could someone fill me in.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

don't everyone answer at once now


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

I saw Buducnost - his team, twice this season.
nothing special from Pavlovic...so I really can't tell u.

Cabarkapa seems like a much bigger prospect.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I also saw him twice this season in Buducnost and about 5 times last summer in U20 European championship, where he was 6th man of Yugoslavia. In U20, he wasnt the leader of team's offense, had his ~10 points, but play was organized for Nenad Krstic and Blagota Sekulic. I remembered him as player who was always dunking in warm-up and havent thought he will develope into something extra. But when I saw him with Buducnost, he showed some new things. He played as a starter there and was one of waepons in offense. But his type of play is a little bit selfish and soft. Its ok for Europe, but NBA... I think there are more better SFs in States than him. Cabarkapa looks more aggresive and more ready for NBA. Both arent ready to play there next season, maybe sometime in the future.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> don't everyone answer at once now


Give the posters some time Tom.   

The guys here always are answering about international prospects. Thanks everyone. :yes:


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Here is the scouting report I wrote on him.



http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/alexsandarpavlovic.htm


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Here is the scouting report I wrote on him.
> 
> 
> ...




what i want to know is can he play in this league and who can you compare him to. what is your bottome line...thanks.


----------

